# Floating worms



## BassAddict (Nov 6, 2007)

I just ordered me a pack of white and a pack of pink floating worms for fishing along reed edges and to carolina rig. Any of yas have any luck with these fishing em this way in the fall?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2007)

I have had great luck using the PC Baits Kinkle Cut worms (without salt so they float) using a sliding bullet weight. I have also caught LM Bass with them Carolina rigged


----------



## SMDave (Nov 12, 2007)

i don't know about in the fall, but floating worms are KILLER for c-rigging. The bait floats, so it hovers above the ground, catching both suspended bass and bass relating the the bottom/bottom cover and structure. Here's a few tips to use a floating worm: Use it on a shaky head rig. The jighead will drag the front of the worm down, but the tail will float high up so it is perfect for these applications. Also, without weight, fish this bait over or on the edges of shallow weed beds and reeds. Another way is to wacky rig it with a jighead. Great action! 

200th POST!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2007)

SM Dave - congrats on the 200th post!

And good worm advice


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 12, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Another way is to wacky rig it with a jighead. Great action!



You could also wacky with a light wire hook with a suspend dot wrapped around the shank for a little weight. That works well with french fry type baits without salt...nice slow fall.


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 12, 2007)

Floating worms are very effective, any soft plastic will float providing it doesn't have a lot of salt or glitter in it. The brighter colors are generally used for topwater fishing, and the others (generally, nothing is written in stone in Bass fishing) work better on rigs such as shakey heads, c-rigs, even a texas rig, the tail is still able to float up with this rig as well.


----------

